# RICHMOND/BUXTON/VABEACH PIER REPORT w/pics



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Left richmond around 12am thursday evening to head down south in the new vehicle.

arrived in buxton around 430, goofed around till 5 when RDT is supposed ta open and found them not to open till about 530, when they ACTUALLY open. silly me. so teo and i pick up on bait and teo ask's a question which of course is answered by....buy a lami, everything else sucks...

we hit the point, wind is blowin N NNE, at this point and teo and i are pretty upset, water temp at the point felt rather warm for what we were expecting. Fished until about an hour after high. nada happening. so i told teo we should go sound it bc of da wind. 

we hit the sound and threw stuff for a coupla hours a speck and some blues. we hit the sack early bc of too many BL's and the fact that kenny was takin us out on a ho ride on saturday and i know kenny so i know we're gonna be bowed up, and plus, we had stayed in JUJU room this weekend(will not tell you what number).

left the slip at around 7am cause teo does his hair and puts on perfume before he goes fishin. we head down south past ocracoke bc of the water temps being entirely too cool. kenny takes us to a juju spot and teo hooks up into his first biggun and it came with a piece of paper too. a 40 inch FL red










then kenny goes to work and manages somehow, kudos to him on this one cause water was dingy and the sunlight was at a bad angle to sight, but i fall asleep and then feel the boat come to a near stop, so i wake up and run to grab the sight castin rod. what happened was that kenny saw the big school(about 30yrds wide) about a .5 mi away and managed to not loose them in the water and get us about 40yrds away from them. 
kenny gets teo bowed up again, then i cast and bow up. I bring mine in first bc, if any of you have fished with me, i dont believe in having to make your drag get hot.....   

i land a 44inch FL drumfish










then teo brings his in, he was enjoying sightcastin and enjoying the fight of his second drum on medium tackle! a 41inch FL drum, second paper for that slapjaw.










afterwards we return to the slip, hats off to da man DD aka Mr. WILSON, from what i heard all around the marina, we were some of the few that got bowed up inshore!!! thanks again kenny for puttin us in training FHB's on some fish. kenny like i always say when i leave that place thanks for everything and the hospitality down there brother. and like i said anytime you want a driver for hour drives and an intern in exchange for nights and weekends off im available!

Later on that evening teo and i hit the sound for poo's and giggles and eventually just end up goin to grub kittty and get more beer and food, end up having a good night over at kenny's with rodwatcher, baitwaister and tater and jodi... good fun with good people(this is about where clay should start getting jealous). THere were no fish caught on the point saturday, however fri night winds did shift to s, sse. so sunday should have been good on the point was the word aroudn da beach

sunday we wake up, and realize we've been fishin all weeekend and have no food to take home, so i call buddies from VABEACHPIER and SANDBRIDGE, and hear that both are producing nice blues, and foodfish, so we end up goin to vabeach cause a buncha my buddies are up that way. we get there and blues everywhere, i mean in the wash, in the middle in the end, and gotcha's flyin around like i have never seen at that pier. so i hook up in the middle a couple of times and teo manages to get hit by someone casting(DID NOT DROP HIS BEER) so we move to the end bc its so crowded.... Whoever said that a gotcha will always hook something is a liar, bc i managed to somehow set the hook, miss the fish and hit teo in the forehead.... thank god he was wearing a hat/glasses, i dont knwo what would have happened had the plug hit his eyes. the leadhead made a clean cut in his forehead(he's now wearing a bandage in the middle of his forehead and sporting raccoon eyes at work explaing that he was sick on friday!). 










he bled like a stuck pig and kept telling me to hurry up getting him fixed up cause he still had a fish on! crazy basturd. so we limit out in about an hour or so, then we start goofin around and gettin rained on so we hang out for a while and during the break in the clouds clean fish 










and get out of vabeach... back to richmond and after a large bowel of PHO with teo and mike I call it the end to a great weekend on da drink.

neil


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice Report Neil!! You guys are about as crazy as some other guys I know!   Congrats on the drummies that come with papers!


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Dude, you could be an English Major. Cuz you sure do write better than me... .. I still don't know how to explain what happened to my forehead and the racoon face...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

greta pics...and poor Teo...does that make yall blood brothers....hay Teo,I'll get him back fer ya   



Glad ya had a great time....wish yall stopped by...I had some steaks de frosting......


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice job guys!!....the R


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

no one told me about no steaks... always got room for beef. 


i was on da fone wiht guess who when ya called, right before you called teo,


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Very nice report Niel.
Wish I still had the drive to run 200 miles each way and fish 4 different areas in 3 days. You young guys are killing me. Keep up the good work and congrats on the Reds.


----------



## Bad Tater (Oct 6, 2004)

Way to bust 'em guys. I've still got the stank on me and it's going to have to wait until this fall to get it off. Glad y'all hit it though.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

What a weekend I haven't had a weekend like that in a number of years way to go and thanks for sharing


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I see yellow tags on the fish. Was Kenny tagging them?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice report Neil, glad yall got into em.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

yeah kenny was taggin them. 

thanks clay, by the way, i found out when your goin down there lookin for them brown things. may have to sleep on the floor a night or six.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Neil, if NJ aint there then ya got a place to stay,if he is there than I can't help ya cuz Jody would have my head if I had 3 in a room.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Great fish guys!

That's one nice battle scar!


----------



## dha123 (Feb 13, 2005)

yea thats going to leave a mark


-im going to be in va beach in late june on a family trip and i want to fish the pier, what can i catch at that time and what should i use.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

NTKG said:


> THere were no fish caught on the point saturday


I beg to differ


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Ouch!!*

That's gotta hurt,Teo,man,>>> bet you'll watch them car doors from now on huh??  

Great having ya'll along.Moments like that get thrown into the "memory bank" and your company and the time we shared catchin dem red devils is in mine fer sure..  

One things possitive though,Neil was [email protected] sure tryin to put my knots through the test. Never seen a Diawa rod bent like a " Shakespeare ugly stick commercial" before though..


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

NTKG said:


> yeah kenny was taggin them.
> 
> thanks clay, by the way, i found out when your goin down there lookin for them brown things. may have to sleep on the floor a night or six.


Are those tags through the American Littoral Society?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

good catching...teo...get well soon...  ...


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Man yall guys are to much  but this is what fishn is all about, good times with great friends and memories to last a life time.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Good thing that Gotcha wasn't a 2oz Hopkins Spoon! Make sure you treat that wound, would be pretty nasty if it were to get infected.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

Thanks so much for the trip man. I enjoyed it!
Luck will smile on you this year!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Anthony said:


> Are those tags through the American Littoral Society?


 I get mine through NCDMF,Anthony..


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Man, I'm gonna have to put this thread up for "Post of the Year" contention. 
Big fish and head wounds. 
Ya'll are some crazy mothas. 


> Neil, if NJ aint there then ya got a place to stay,if he is there than I can't help ya cuz Jody would have my head if I had 3 in a room


I should know about the cobie trip by Friday.


----------



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

*lesner bridge*

is this the neil that i met at lesner bridge while i was skipping school...mike the long haired asian guy gimme a pm if you remember


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Yo Neil don't know who told ya that we open @ 5 a.m. But their wrong. But our hours @ RDT are 5:30 open on Fri. and Sat and thats till 11pm. During the week its 6-10.. Hope this helps And by the way any time ya want to throw your Rain Shadow against my Lami I got a hundred that says my lami will throw farther....... JAM


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

jam brother, i dont think its the rod that makes you cast farther than me..... but i dont own a rainshadow, i guess ya didnt get any of my emails? i ended up with a lami from your shop


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hey Jam, never thrown a Lami, maybe we can compare Rainshadow vs Lami when I'm down in 2 weeks.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Neil most of it is the blank it just loads right . I watch some of the folks throw here all the time and it ain't power or strength for the most part. Its good equipment and pratice... Ya got one from us???? Heck I had a Black and Yellow one witha Cobia on it waiting for ya that I sold a couple weeks ago??? It was pretty sweet looking... CDOG come soon cause the Drum ain't gonna last much longer... Threw PM's Rain shadow Liked how it threw just wouldn't want to hold it all day. Had to drop it further then I do the lami but it was nice. Just scared of comps. that are in and out of business, if ya got a problem with some of the blank comps. it can be a real pain in the but to get things done. My whole setup weighs 3#'s don't get much lighter then that. Well its Sun. wind is SW off @ 2 to go fishin, I believe there will be a couple caught today.... See ya'all soon.... JAM


----------

